# safety switch with router table...?



## ferrohead (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi. I have a Bosch router and I'm very new to routing. I'd like to build a router table but my router has a safety switch you have to press to turn it on and you have to hold the on button to keep it on.
Is it possible to use this router with a router table? How? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
The router is a Bosch POF 1400 ACE.
Thanks guys.﻿


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Ferro. You can lock it on but then you must have an additional switch for it that is easily accessible. It could be a foot switch or one mounted to the table. Grizzly sells some that could be attached to the table that would be suitable and they aren't that expensive.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

ferrohead said:


> Hi. I have a Bosch router and I'm very new to routing. I'd like to build a router table but my router has a safety switch you have to press to turn it on and you have to hold the on button to keep it on.
> 
> Thanks guys.﻿


That doesn't sound right to me. Isn't it just a ON/OFF switch that you turn on, do your routing, then turn it off? 

Sorry. I am not familiar with that model of router.

I use the router switch Rockler sells. I have three of them.
Easy to Find Safety Power Tool Switch | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I use the variable speed with an on/off switch on my router tables and leave the router turned on and plugged into them.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I read the manual and it doesn't say anything about being mounted under a table.
The questions is...can the button be locked in the ON position so you can take your hand off of it?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have PC router and I turn the switch on and leave it on. I then run the routers cord to a plug in with a house hold on and off switch right beside it. This is hard for me to explain but there are two plugs that have to be plugged in to start the router running plus the on and off switch. Having two plugs that need to be plugged in is a great safety device. If you would like a picture I will post one tomorrow. Just post that you would like one.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

The POF 1400 ACE can not be locked on the red button has to be pudhed to be able to press the switch. Your best bet is to use a zip tie on the switch and a Safety switch on the table like Mt Stringer has mentioned

Harold


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Arie.


----------



## ferrohead (Feb 9, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome Ferro. You can lock it on but then you must have an additional switch for it that is easily accessible. It could be a foot switch or one mounted to the table. Grizzly sells some that could be attached to the table that would be suitable and they aren't that expensive.


No you can't lock it, that's what it said in the original post.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A number of power tools have "press and hold switches" and the easiest was to circumvent this is how Triton recommend for their saw when table mounted and in fact supply the Velcro strap as shown with the blue text. There must of course be an external switch, floor or table mounted. Do please remember to ALWAYS unplug the router before adjusting or changing the bit.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like that Bosch model has a two-step power switch - you press a thumb safety button, then press the trigger switch to start it. That may complicate the job of using a simple cable tie or strap to hold the power switch on.

By the way the external safety switch that people are referring to is called a No Volt Release (NVR) switch in the UK, in case that helps you find one in the Netherlands, Arie. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Arie, can you tie both buttons down with cable ties? Maybe plug it into a switched power bar to test it. If you're successful the power bar will turn it on and off. When you're trying, you should probably have a bit in it because the collet shouldn't be loose and it may be harmful to tighten the collet without a bit.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

With the router turned off press the safety button, press the switch and add a cable tie of Velcro strap to hold the switch in the on position. Then plug the router cord into an on off switch mounted in a convenient place on the router table. 

I do not recommend using floor switches, if you forget to turn it off before changing the bit and accidentally step on it while changing the bit there could be a lot more changes than you want and one won't be the bit change all of the other ones will send you to the emergency room. 

I know a lot of people will say that will never happen to them but one of my uncle's friends said that right up until the day he forgot to turn the switch off an lost 2 fingers on his left hand 2 on his right hand along with the right thumb and had a gash in his left arm where one of the wrench went when it was thrown from the collet. The other wrench went through a window in the shop and hit the side of the house.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Some of the safety button/trigger combinations have a tang on the safety that prevents the trigger from being depressed until the safety is depressed. Once the trigger is pulled on those the safety button doesn't have any effect on the trigger. Try letting go and see if the router keeps running and if it does then just wrap a cable tie around the trigger. If you only planned to use the router in a table you could bypass the switch by joining the wires that go to it together.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> ...I do not recommend using floor switches, if you forget to turn it off before changing the bit and accidentally step on it while changing the bit there could be a lot more changes than you want and one won't be the bit change all of the other ones will send you to the emergency room...


I always thought that foot switches could be dangerous too, Mike. Although I might consider one for a scroll saw.


----------



## ferrohead (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you so much for your effort guys. Amazing to see how many people are trying to help out.

After reading all your suggestions I come up with the following: Since you have to keep your hand on the power button without a lock possibility, I think I'm going to use either a zip tie or Velcro around the two buttons and plug the plug into a socket with a switch. That way I will only have to push that socket switch button and off she goes.

I should have asked about the lock option before buying a router but I assumed it would be standard on all routers.
Maybe this will prevent some of you to make the same mistake in the future.

Thanks again, have a nice day and until the next post.

Arie


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TenGees said:


> I always thought that foot switches could be dangerous too, Mike. Although I might consider one for a scroll saw.


I have one and have used it quite a few times but I found I have to locate it where I have to stretch to reach it and not be able to step on it accidentally. My favorite use for it is on the drill press though and it is much safer to use with it.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Arie, just make sure you position that switch where you can reach it if you need to turn it off in a hurry.


----------

